# Algae removal from painted aluminum boat.



## somthincatchy (Sep 30, 2005)

I have an aluminum fishing boat, with a single color, painted bottom. It was docked for three summers. Each year, I have used slimy grimy boat cleaner applied with a garden sprayer, pressure washing and a brush to remove the growth. I'm roughly 70 percent successful in removing the algae. I can run my fingernails over what algae remains and see the paint is not damaged. What will remove the remaining algae without damaging the paint?

Mike


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I use LA Awsome that you can pick up at Dollar General, Family Dollar. I use it full strength to clean my camper and have cleaned my boat with it. Good stuff and cheap. I would give it a try and see if it works for you. I don't know how bad your problem is but this stuff works on lot's of stuff. If it don't clean your algae problem you can use it for most everything else around the house.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

A scrub brush take it off?


----------



## somthincatchy (Sep 30, 2005)

I have tried a brush similar to what you would find at a spray wash. I was concerned about trying anything more course. I suspect there is some auto body buffing pad that may work better. I will look into the cleaning solution as well.


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

Vinegar 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

I use a product called The Works tub and shower cleaner get it at the grocery store best thing I have found.


----------

